# Anemómetro da Oregon



## cmg (23 Fev 2022 às 15:39)

Boas
Se calhar a minha dúvida é idiota mas cá vai.
Consegui arranjar um anemómetro para a minha estação mas o leme vem à parte, i.e., não vem colocado no respectivo eixo.
Uma vez que o corpo vem com a indicação do Norte para a orientação, a colocação do leme no eixo é só encaixar ou terá uma determinada posição no eixo para coincidir?
Obrigado
Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2022 às 06:38)

Bom dia!  Estando o corpo da estação bem posicionado, à partida é só encaixar o cata-vento.

Mas nada como experimentar, com o auxílio de uma bússola.


----------



## cmg (25 Fev 2022 às 16:41)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia! Estando o corpo da estação bem posicionado, à partida é só encaixar o cata-vento.
> 
> Mas nada como experimentar, com o auxílio de uma bússola.


Obrigado.
Coloquei a pergunta para, quando mudar o anemómetro instalado e que deve ter o rolamento gripado mas que está a indicar somente a direcção do vento e que está um bocado alto, já ir com o novo "afinado".
Obrigado
Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------

